# Terminator: Genisys - Gewinnt Premierenkarten zum Filmstart in Berlin - Runde 2



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genisys - Gewinnt Premierenkarten zum Filmstart in Berlin - Runde 2* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genisys - Gewinnt Premierenkarten zum Filmstart in Berlin - Runde 2


----------



## ashokas (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## ashokas (5. Juni 2015)

"I'll be back!"


----------



## Rafneg (5. Juni 2015)

Freu mich am meisten auf den SatzI'll be back! Von arniArni


----------



## Gannonkdv (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## spicey85 (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## Ghyanne1925 (5. Juni 2015)

"I'll be back!"  (zu spät entdeckt, haaaaaaaach) 

Freue mich auf den Film


----------



## NForcer-SMC (5. Juni 2015)

Hasta la vista.... Baby ....

I'll   be  back!


----------



## DerBloP (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be NOT back!
Leider bin ich jemand aus der alten Brigade, Filme heutzutage erscheinen mir einfach nur noch Billig, Dumm und Agressive-Smart...
Tja ich freue mich nicht auf den nächsten 110 min Mist. 
Leider sind mMn die alten guten gegen die neuen Regisseure augetauscht worden, und wenn es noch alte gibt, diese einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen worden sind.
Für mich zumndest ist mindestens 90% der geizeigten Filme Schrott...
Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber auch nur ein Dinosaurier...


----------



## DerBloP (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!
Nicht übertragbar?


----------



## MisterBlonde (6. Juni 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> I'll be NOT back!
> Leider bin ich jemand aus der alten Brigade, Filme heutzutage erscheinen mir einfach nur noch Billig, Dumm und Agressive-Smart...
> Tja ich freue mich nicht auf den nächsten 110 min Mist.
> Leider sind mMn die alten guten gegen die neuen Regisseure augetauscht worden, und wenn es noch alte gibt, diese einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen worden sind.
> ...



Vorsicht, Dein Kommentar könnte aus mir unbekannten Gründen gelöscht werden, so wie meiner. Hatte aber brav "i'll be back" als supergeheimes Codewort untergebracht. War wohl der Umstand, dass ich meinen abgelaufenen Ausweis erwähnt habe. Dass ich den beim eventuellen Gewinn der Karten vielleicht ersetzt hätte, geschenkt! EIne Gewinnchance ist einem dann wohl nicht einzuräumen.


----------



## Myterion (6. Juni 2015)

I'll be NOT back!
Möchte diese unglaublichen Ticktes und in Berlin dabei sein! #Traum


----------



## TheTerminator2015 (7. Juni 2015)

"I'll be back!" - Arnold Is Numero Uno!!!


----------



## hankey11 (9. Juni 2015)

I´ll be back! - Eines der legendärsten Zitate der Filmgeschichte. Leider bin ich etwas spät dran mit meinem Komentar, aber vielleicht springt ja der eine oder andere ab 

Es wäre ein Traum meinen absoluten Lieblingsstar Arnold mal live zu sehen. Für ihn lohnte es sich als Teenager auf Schönheitsideale und Freundinnen zu verzichten und sich einen Oberlippenbart wachsen zu lassen damit man seine phänomenalen Filme in der Videothek ausleihen und sich ins Kino reinschmuggeln konnte  Arni gib Gas und beschere uns noch viele tolle Filmmomente!!


----------



## D-Hollywood (14. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!

Bitte schicken Sie mich zu der Premiere! Ich möchte Arnold Schwarzenegger sehr gerne treffen! Er ist mein Idol und es ist ein riesen Wunsch ihn zu treffen! BITTE ERFÜLLEN SIE MIR DIESEN WUNSCH!


----------



## terminator1983 (15. Juni 2015)

I`ll be back !!!!!!!!!!!

Und das vom wohl größten Terminator Fan


----------



## FummelSow (16. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!

Warum muss ich zur Premiere ?

Seit Kindheit an verfolge ich schon intensiv Schwarzeneggers Leben/Karriere. Ich durfte damals in den 80ern zum ersten Mal den ersten Terminator(damals noch ungekürzt) im Tv mit meiner Mutter ansehen. 
Die düstere Atmosphäre des Films, sowie die erbarmungslose Killermaschine faszinierten mich so sehr, dass sie meine Phantasie beflügelten. Als Terminator 2 in die Kinos kam, wollte ich unbedingt rein, aber ich fiel leider durch die Alterskontrolle im Kino(damals 11) bis ein Freund den Film endlich auf VHS Kassette hatte. Ich fuhr sofort mit meinem BMX Rad los, um diesen Film endlich zu sehen. Gebannt saß ich vor dem Fernseher und man konnte mich nicht mehr ansprechen. Terminator 2 (T2) übertraf meine Vorstellungen und ich besorgte mir gleich das T2 Spiel auf dem Amiga 500, welches ich etliche Male durchspielte. Manchmal lies ich Zuhause nur das Intro des Spiels mit den kurzen Videosequenzen und der Musik laufen. Ich muss bestimmt nicht betonen, wie oft ich beide Teile damals geguckt habe! Im Jahre 1991 lies ich mir in Disneyworld ein Tshirt drucken, wo mein Gesicht auf Schwarzeneggers Conan raufmontiert wurde. Im Urlaub 1994 auf Kreta/Griechenland, entdeckte ich in einem Spielzeugladen die ersten T2 Figuren! Ich wurde förmlich besessen mir diese Figuren zu sichern, denn damals gab es sie in Deutschland nicht. Ich habe meine Mutter+Vater angebettelt mir mein Taschengeld vorzuschiessen, um mir für umgerechnet 35DM das Terminator 2 Endoskelett als Figur zu kaufen. Ich bekam noch mehr Vorschuss und war in der ganzen Stadt auf der Jagd nach diversen T2 Figuren.Zum Schluss konnte ich mir insgesamt 4 Figuren sichern. Sehnsüchtig wartete ich jahrelang auf T3 und versetzte sogar heimlich eine Freundin um ins Kino zu gehen. Leider kam diese Fortsetzung nicht an die vorherigen Teile ran, aber fand ihn insgesamt in Ordnung. Ich verschlingte natürlich auch alle anderen Schwarzenegger Filme wie z.B. Total Recall, Last Action Hero sowie True Lies, wovon ich sehnlichst die Blu-Ray Version herbeisehne, aber Cameron derzeit noch mit Avatar beschäftigt ist.Als T4 in die Kinos kam, ging ich gleich am ersten Erscheinungstag ins Kino. Die Trailer hatte ich mir auch schon mehrfach gegeben, doch ich vermiss Schwarzeneggerer. Er wurde wenigstens kurz animiert, in den Film eingearbeitet. Am 9. Juni sicherte ich mir Schwarzeneggers Buch - Total Recall - Die wahre Geschichten meines Lebens. Gespannt las ich seine Anekdoten zu den Dreharbeiten der Terminatorfilme - Kapitel 16. Zitat:Cameron damals zu Schwarzenegger: ,,Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass der Terminator, wenn sie ihn spielen, eine der einprägsamsten Figuren der Filmgeschichte sein wird." James Cameron hatte recht ! Ich erwarte voller Vorfreude Terminator Genisys und bin gespannt wie die Geschichte neu geschrieben wird. 
Bitte ünterstützt mich denn so kann ein Traum realisiert werden.


----------

